# What should I learn??



## musafir_steve (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi:

I have this vague but reasonable question. I have completed a bachelor's degree in arts. I want to choose an IT career. My interests are to write new applications. So far I have not done any computer courses. So I would like know which course I need to take up. Do I need to do another degree in computer science or just learn some computer courses??? I do not have any idea about this. Any help in this regard is highly appreciated. Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards.
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

All depends on what you really want. " write new applications ? " then you should start learning programing. There are many languages out there that you can pick. Each has strenghts and weaknesses. I ll provide you with a lot of information about programing below but lets talk about the IT field a bit to lite your way. In the field you need to know everything at least at advanced level. Hardware is the basic starting point. If you can study for an a+ you can learn the basis. Then you need to know a lot of networking. In the end when programing you will need all these information. Get an a+ in 2 months and network+ in 3 months.

then about the programing. First to get a hang of it use batch scripting. You really need to know the command prompt very well.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows200...sp?url=/windows2000/en/server/help/ntcmds.htm

Then work on simple batch files. http://labmice.techtarget.com/scripting/default.htm

After a short time you will notice how things are working simply.

Then.... Lets come to the programing world. ( note that : i do not provide programing help )


It is quite easy to read and there are books available for learning it. Quite some interesting software has been written in it. However you might check the following alternatives also:
1) Perl www.perl.org One can argue that Perl is somehow part of the "Internet" since it's beginning. It has a very large library available. Perls scripts however tend to look quite "cryptic". See e.g the postings of ozo, he uses Perls for everything and beyond.

2) Ruby www.ruby-lang.org. My favourite of the mentioned Scripting language. I can do whatever Python or Perl can but looks much for readable to my eyes then Perl is on paris with Python. Better solved is the while object oriented programming stuff in it then in either Python or Perl. It offers quite a bunch elements for functional programming, but is on pari in with Perl IMHO. 

3) Tcl/tk http://www.tcl.tk/ Very simply to some extend, really great for taking string apart and put them back together. Used as main scripting language in the AOLServer and integral part of OpenACS http://www.openacs.org. Comes with the "legendary" expect facilites for steering command line applications. 
And it's tk part is partly the "GUI"-Toolkit for all the other programming language mentioned here. The Tcl/TK stuff works on Windows, Unices and Macs AFAIKT. So if you want to put together a few GUI frontends to you stuff, TK Is quite an option.

Does not have any OO-Facilities built-in, but offers a range of extension for doing OO Programming. One "advantage" over the others it that you can write software which writes tcl/tk for you. Of course you can generate Python, Perl or Ruby also but it's not as easy as for Tcl/tk

If you feel that you simply want to learn something fast, you should try Smalltalk also. You can start you journey into it with squeak www.squeak.org.

Howver there are other languages worth having a look
Ocaml 
Pike
Rebol
Icon
Haskell,
Scheme
Common Lisp
Forth
Prolog

perl is a high speed powerful language, the ActiveState implementation ($0.00) has full support for the windows Registry. 
http://www.activestate.com/Products/ActivePerl/

The other approach is Visual Basic embedded in Windows Script Host. Since WSH is installed on all microsoft platforms from windows 2000 up,
the support is readily available. "VB" is reasonably easy to get started in and there are several tutorials to get you started.

------------- CUT HERE -----------------
Dim list
for each Process in GetObject("winmgmts:").InstancesOf("Win32_Process")
list = list & Process.Handle & _
" " & Process.Name & _
" " & Process.CommandLine & _
" " & Process.KernelModeTime & vbCrLf
next
WScript.Echo list
------------- CUT HERE -----------------

If you want to invest some time and do programming as a profession, then definitely start with C++ and perhaps look into C#.

Basic path for you is : batching - perl - c+ & java

You will have to a lot of practicing and reading. Buy books. For the classes : definetely do not miss the c+ course. But remember school wont teach you much, your desire to learn will beat it. Do not look at it as it is a class when you take it but an aim. Otherwise you wont be motivated. And when you are not motivated you will fail. I dont think you would as you want it  You will leave millions of people behind you remember that.

Good luck.


----------



## musafir_steve (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Baris:

Your detailed suggestion and reference is really appreciable. Thanks a million for you help. I known where to start now.

Regards


----------



## Moegopher (Jul 13, 2006)

Indeed there are many, many books on programming. Check your local Library.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

o, that is really really helpful. I was going to pick up a book tommarrow on a+ certification. It will cost me around $60.00 though. It's not one book, it's two books and two cd's and a flash card book with detail explanations. Do you guys think I should spring for this or should i spring for a book like "The Absolute Beginners guide to A+ Certification." ???? That's around $30.00. i'm thinking the $60.00 one will be in more detail, its by Thompson .... somthing ha. I forget it but it was set to Beginner-intermediate. While the other one was set to Beginner. Any suggestions there? Or even a book totally different?


----------

